# My car of the day, new Maserati Ghibli hybrid.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maserati has launched their very first hybrid since their decision to ditch their diesel engines. The BMW 5 series rival will be powered by a 2.0 litre four cylinder turbocharged petrol engine plucked from the FCA stores so the engine is used in Alfa Romeo's Giulia and Stelvio models. Maserati claims it's first hybrid will have the performance of it's V6 petrol engine with economy and efficiency of it's old diesel engines. Utilizing a 48 volt system, the battery powers an e-booster that works with the engines single turbo to boost torque at the lower end. As a result, peak power is 325 BHP with 284 Lb of torque with a top speed of 158 MPH and 0-60 is 5.7 seconds. Adaptive damping is standard, double wishbones are fitted at the front, with a multi-link set-up to the rear and electric power steering. Brembo will supply the braking system and 18 inch wheels are standard. Maserati have also updated the interior with a new center stack, a new instrument display and Maserati connect, where the car will continuously connect to the factory to provide health checks. Externally, the Ghibli has new front and rear bumpers, new grille design and taillights. The new hybrid model will feature blue exterior in anterior details.

Like it?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Eeesh, I know it's a Masserati but I don't think I'd want to be seen in such an ugly car....and I don't think I'd want to look at that interior.

It's always seemed like a "more money than taste" option to me.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice looking car that, prettier options to the typical german rivals.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I like the looks, so much nicer than anything from germany in the same class.

The mechanicals however sound abhorrent. 2 litre 4 cyclinder in a Maserati of this size?
It would need an "e-booster" of a flux capacitor to be any good.
The electric is flattering the 0-60 but something that size (and weight with a battery) with less than 300 torques is going to be sluggish at best when on the move.
I think the BMW 5 e version has less bhp but over 400 in the torque department.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Doesn’t make sense to me. Not sure of the cost but given it doesn’t boast exceptional performance doubt it will be worth the premium over other offerings.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah it's a nice car, seen a few on the roads, they look nice etc. 2nd hand ones are depreciating quite nicely for us used car buyers.

However that mild hybrid offering is pants. It can only offer assistance and not full electric mode. I don't think today considering what other manufacturers are making, that is good enough.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Is it me or doesn't it look that different from the current model?

Now sadly it appears only Maserarti in name

No from me SB


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I like the looks, so much nicer than anything from germany in the same class.
> 
> The mechanicals however sound abhorrent. 2 litre 4 cyclinder in a Maserati of this size?
> It would need an "e-booster" of a flux capacitor to be any good.
> ...


530e is supposedly slower and has less HP. Torque figures are only about 30 pound feet apart.

I think the Ghibli isn't massive anyway, its closer to a 3 series than a 5 series


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

Looks like it's got a massive fat **** from the side.
I'm out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> 530e is supposedly slower and has less HP. Torque figures are only about 30 pound feet apart.


My mistake yes, mixed up units.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Brian1612 said:


> Nice looking car that, prettier options to the typical german rivals.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Really🤦🏻


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I quite like the side profile of that :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Really


Yes, 100%. The equivalent 3 Series, C Class or A4 is extremely boring to look at compared to the Maserati.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Brian1612 said:


> Yes, 100%. The equivalent 3 Series, C Class or A4 is extremely boring to look at compared to the Maserati.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


It's looking ancient now though and it's not in the same category as you've mentioned


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Purely on exterior aesthetics it still looks better than any of the german offerings regardless of age. If anything that's a compliment to the designers that even now it still looks good.

Would I spend the money & have the Maserati over them? Nope. I wouldn't put that sort of money towards the bland German models either though. If I was buying a saloon, my money would go towards the Giulia which is better value, better to drive & better looking.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Would need to see it in the flesh but different is good in my books- anyone else see hints taken from different sports coupes with an aggressive styling overlaid on the doors?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Agree with Brian on this one though appreciate design is very subjective. I have thought about getting a Ghibli in the past, values have plummeted recently. 

Alfa Guilia is the best looking in that category - pity the Veloce has a very bland engine note without sticking a modified exhaust on. Precise steering, lovely interior and very comfy ride but I can't drive something that doesn't sound good.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

If its built by the germans ill have it


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

macc70 said:


> If its built by the germans ill have it


This never ceases to amaze me - the UKs belief that German = quality and efficiency etc

Working with Germans on a daily basis and seeing the end results of their efforts makes me proud to be British


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

andy665 said:


> This never ceases to amaze me - the UKs belief that German = quality and efficiency etc
> 
> Working with Germans on a daily basis and seeing the end results of their efforts makes me proud to be British


Generalising an entire nation based on people you work with is probably not fair


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Not entirely convinced on this one.

Some parts look quite nice, others I'm not keen on. It doesn't look quite "right" overall.

I'll have the 1970's version please. 

Andy.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

atbalfour said:


> Generalising an entire nation based on people you work with is probably not fair


Its about everything I experience in Germany on a regular basis, trains cancelled with no notice, inability to make decisions unless by committee, the ridiculous employment laws, legal requirement to pay tax to the church, no willingness for workers to show any degree of flexibility etc

Most Germans I work with have huge admiration for the British work ethic and ability to get things done rather than arranging meetings to discuss getting something done


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

No.
Looks like a car from the nineties inside and out and it has performance to match.
Garbage IMO.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I like it, hasnt changed much over the years which is a good thing 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I like the look but would never want one. I prefer a car that spends most its time on the road, not in the workshop!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Starbuck88 said:


> Yeah it's a nice car, seen a few on the roads, they look nice etc. 2nd hand ones are depreciating quite nicely for us used car buyers.
> 
> However that mild hybrid offering is pants. It can only offer assistance and not full electric mode. I don't think today considering what other manufacturers are making, that is good enough.


This. I have a Korean mild hybrid and yes it's a different sector of the market and no, it doesn't have the same bhp to start with as the Ghibli but other than towing the caravan or starting off on hill start, the 48v mild hybrid system is as Starbuck88 says, pants.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Stoner said:


> I like the look but would never want one. I prefer a car that spends most its time on the road, not in the workshop!


A good friend had a V6 petrol, cost far less to maintain and was far more reliable than the 911 it replaced.

Shame how the Maserati (or anything Italian or French) seems to be seems to be saddled with an unreliable tag and yet there is tons of evidence that shows that not really any more / less reliable than the stuff produced by the German brands


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

andy665 said:


> A good friend had a V6 petrol, cost far less to maintain and was far more reliable than the 911 it replaced.
> 
> Shame how the Maserati (or anything Italian or French) seems to be seems to be saddled with an unreliable tag and yet there is tons of evidence that shows that not really any more / less reliable than the stuff produced by the German brands


History takes a long, long time to shake off.

A long time ago I had a FIAT Uno, brand new. Absolutely brilliant for the first year then it systematically fell to bits. Aftercare was dreadful by both the dealer and FIAT UK.

However "good" they may be now, I'll never buy another.

And just to add grist to your thoughts, Which?'s most reliable new car (0-3 years old) is a Peugeot 108  and the least the Range Rover Sport 

And the best used one up to 8 years old is a Honda Jazz  and the least a Range Rover Evoque (spot the trend......)

https://www.which.co.uk/reviews/new-and-used-cars/article/car-reliability/most-reliable-cars

Andy


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

andy665 said:


> A good friend had a V6 petrol, cost far less to maintain and was far more reliable than the 911 it replaced.
> 
> Shame how the Maserati (or anything Italian or French) seems to be seems to be saddled with an unreliable tag and yet there is tons of evidence that shows that not really any more / less reliable than the stuff produced by the German brands


My boss had the Ghibli V6 too and that was okayish in the reliability department with only minor issues. He traded it in for the new GT and that was riddled with electrical faults and was constantly breaking down in the wet. He managed to get out of it after 5 months for a full refund because it had spend 3.5 of those months in the workshop.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

IMHO cars are made up of lots and lots of bits. Some of these bis will fail at some point. It happens.

The big question is what happens next.....

Ah, yes sir, they all do that.... That'll be ££££££££'s.

Or

Ah, I'm sorry that's not actually covered under our fully comprehensive warranty..... That'll be ££££££££'s.

Or

Ah, sorry sir, that shouldn't have happened. We can book you in for it to be rectified FOC and provide a free courtesy car. I'm sorry for this.....

I know which one will get my repeat business and which will never see me again.

Andy.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I agree Maserati are courting a part of the market it has no business to be in.

I like the look and idea of the Maserati (interior is a bit tame for my liking) but a 2 litre engine? Come off it. Should be a V6 in there at least.

I'd still have the V8 Maserati 4x4 if it was me.


----------

